# Cute patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://us.deramores.com/knit-along/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_399_free_patterns


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.from Lancashire in the,north west of England.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting ~ I've bookmarked a couple :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you great site.


----------



## suecanknit (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.creativedollsdesigns.co.uk/ 
This is a link for doll knitting patterns(5"-24").


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Love that bobble heart blanket, in my to-do list!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. The patterns are really cute.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful - THANK YOU!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Love the braided napkin ring - so simple but clever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you. Wonderful site.


----------

